# Ovulation testing



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All

I was using some cheap ovulation tests before i started clomid and every test i did, which was every day after my period, had a negative result so since starting the clomid ive switched to theclear blue digital ones in hope i would stand a better chance. I had all the scans during my 1st cycle and everything was fine, showed i ovulated around day 14/15 but again the tests keep coming back negative. Potentially due to start my 3rd cycle of Clomid next week and its driving me crazy not knowing when im ovulating. Has anyone else experienced these problems with ovulation tests? Any advice if there are better ones out there?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe you could try charting your temperature see if that holds any clues. i used to use OPKs then last year i had one month where despite testing carefully i didn't seem to have ovulated, sent me into a blind panic. haven't used any since... it was too scary!


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Im using the clearblue tests too as they seem easier than cheap ones are! I have had some positive results but more than one on two cycles so difficult to decide when i actually am ovulating. Dont know whether i should be taking temperature too?Hope you get some positive results soon Hate the waiting..for AF..for ovulation.. for next AF x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm going crazy too! I'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid now, I had scans in the first month and because ovulation was quite early (after day 9 scan and before day 12 scan whereas before clomid it would be on day 14 or 15) I got a pack of cheap ov sticks to use on my second cycle. I used them the same time each day as instructed and got negatives on all days and I tested days 10 to 14 - only had a pack of 5 so kinda decided test were rubbish and I bought some clear blue digital ones for this  month. However, cycle 2 was much longer, 31 days which suggested tests might have been right and I just ovulated later! So here I am on day 11 of cycle 3 and this morning it gave me a smiley face.. I was a bit dubious because the cheapy sticks said not to test first thing in the morning because LH levels are highest then and it might give false positive, but the clearblue ones said to do it first thing.... so to check I just tested again and it's negative!!!! So now I've no idea what to think! I'm going insane, I just want to make sure we do the deed on the right days, why is this so hard


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

My consultant said that with clomid you can get a very quick lh surge which will make you ovulate but the surge could last as little as a few hours so it could be missed plus he also said with pcos the lh levels can be very high & go up an down a little bit so might give false positives, I haven't had a positive lh surge yet but dr doesn't seem to have much confidence in opk's so he said best thing to do is just have sex every other day, you can find out afterwards though as it is meant to be 14 days before your period starts so if you get a period you could work it out for the following month if they are consistant I hope this helps x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi charlotte, it helps to know that lh surge might only last a few hours! I thought it stayed high. for a couple of days! I've decided to assume my test was right yesterday and to bms as though we are ovulating... I get no symptoms so feel clueless hence the opk reliance. Like you say i guess ill find out when my cycle length is known altho I'm going to track temp for next few. days as well for reassurance - going mad tho, I wany my regular 28 day cycle back!


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

He told me that only with clomid it can be quick & a strong surge, I'm sure I had ovulation pain today as it was the right area, well I'm hoping it was anyway, my DP went to be tested today he hated going as we had to go to lwc Cardiff not spite where we normally go & they are in the middle of relocating I hope your opk was right x


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies, it good to know im not the only one who is getting very confused with the whole ovulation thing. Im on dayy 9 of my 3rd cycle so going to start testing tomorrow and see if anything happens this month. I bought one of the thermometors but it wasnt delivered until after i started my cycle started so will try that next month. 
Back to see my consultant middle of June to see what the next step is. Finding it quite hard to stay positive at the moment though. How can it be so hard trying to concieve when ive already had 1 child? Its bazar how the human body works or not in some cases!


----------

